# just a wee thing to share



## claireg31 (Aug 5, 2008)

i recently gained my assistant instructors badge, very proud of myself!

i've been helping out with the kiddies class, it wasn't so much to become an instructor, i just love the kids' live wire attitude to learning and Tang Soo, some of the adults could take a leaf out of there book!

what i've noticed about one or tow of the kids is there determination to learn there forms, the is one little lad who had such a determined face when doing his techniques, its a joy, this same lad i noticed last week has a unique way to doing his form. i asked him to show me Pyung Ahn Ee Dan, so he went through it, not absolutley perfect, couple of times he went the wrong direction so i helped him out, showed him which way he should be going and then asked him to find a space at the back and go through it himself a couple of times, i was helping another student and noticed that the lad was going through the form with his eyes clamped shut, when i asked him why he was doing this he said that if he had his eyes open he couldn't remember which way i had gone!! wanting to test him on it further on in the class we moved on to line work for 10 minutes or so and then came back to the forms, he remembered it perfectly!

maybe we should try and adopt the simple way that kids do things, they don't fret too much and they aren't afraid to ask questions!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 5, 2008)

It's nice to hear a report of someone getting real enjoyment out of teaching :tup:.

Also good to hear that some of the young students are determined and eager.  My iaido sensei also teaches karate and his thoughts are that one of the great boons in a martial artist is to retain that sense of imagination that a child has as it enables you to visualise so vividly how a technique 'fits' in space.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 5, 2008)

How much fun, Claire.  I'm glad you're having a good time.  One day, I want to teach!  Right now, I'll have to be satisfied with showing people how to tie their belt in the locker room


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lynne said:


> How much fun, Claire. I'm glad you're having a good time. One day, I want to teach! Right now, I'll have to be satisfied with showing people how to tie their belt in the locker room


 
have you any idea how hard it is to re-tie a childs belt!!

i usually have to stand behind them to attempt to tie it properly and even then there tags end up on the wrong side and then i end up dishing out 'bunnies' because they are on the wrong side! 

the thing i love most about teaching is when they pass there gradings and i know its because i helped them get there!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2008)

Training kids can be fun  and informative. 
I als have a student (an adult) that dose most of his forms with his eyes shut when he is first learning them or reviewing them. He claims it is easier to picture the moves if he is not distracted by  the room and people in it.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 5, 2008)

claireg31 said:


> have you any idea how hard it is to re-tie a childs belt!!
> 
> i usually have to stand behind them to attempt to tie it properly and even then there tags end up on the wrong side and then i end up dishing out 'bunnies' because they are on the wrong side!
> 
> the thing i love most about teaching is when they pass there gradings and i know its because i helped them get there!


 It's hard to tie another's belt, especially with how complicated ours are to tie.  My daughter went crazy a few weeks ago.  She was assisting an instructor and one of the kids kept taking off his belt.  She had to keep retying it.  He's a red belt but about 6 years-old - too young to be able to tie his own belt I guess. Or mom has been doing it for him all this time.

I imagine you will be very proud when "your" kids pass their gradings   Have fun.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Claire!

And I must say - I have my students do blindfold (or at least eyes shut) patterns on a regular basis; it lets me know who _knows_ the patterns, and who has memorized which wall to face when doing which movement, or is watching other students, to try to cover having forgotten the pattern.  It's a great exercise.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations and keep going!


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go, Claire!!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 21, 2008)

Clair,
I have read several of your posts. From what I have read you sound lik ethe kind of practitioner that we all look forward to having in our dojangs.

You have a great outlook and an upbeat way of discussing your experiences and that breaths a breath of fresh air into us all...

Thank you for your contributions!!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2008)

*Congrats!!!!!!*


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 22, 2008)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> Clair,
> I have read several of your posts. From what I have read you sound lik ethe kind of practitioner that we all look forward to having in our dojangs.
> 
> You have a great outlook and an upbeat way of discussing your experiences and that breaths a breath of fresh air into us all...
> ...


 
thank you sir!

i have a very optomistic view on life, glass is always half full, makes for easier living!

i alway believe that while class should be hard work (to a point) it should always be fun, especially with the children!

claire


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats on your achievements. Just wait till you have to try and walk around with em strapped to your arms and legs! Makes for interesting warm up exercises XD.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hyper_Shadow said:


> Congrats on your achievements. Just wait till you have to try and walk around with em strapped to your arms and legs! Makes for interesting warm up exercises XD.


 
that just made me laugh!

i have to tell you that last Christmas as part of the fun class some of us senior belts had little chocolate sweets selotaped to our do boks and the kids had to chase us around the do jang, it was like a red rag to a bull, kids know no fear!!

i love it really!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations on earning your assistant instructors badge.


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Clair,

I've always said that I learn more from my students then anywhere else.

Keep your dreams alive and you'll be rewarded with so many smiles..

Kind regards

Ken


----------

